# Check valves and bubble counter?



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

Are there any reliable check valves? I bought 3 pieces from amazon for $5, not sure if they're good enough. Also, any good recommedation for bubble counter? It's for my aquatek mini regulator, the check valve in it is malfunction, thanks


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

For CO2 you could get one of the high grade metal ones. For me, I just went cheep and put two in series. This way if one fails, the second should hold.


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

Tugg said:


> For CO2 you could get one of the high grade metal ones. For me, I just went cheep and put two in series. This way if one fails, the second should hold.


Yeah I think I'll put all three. What about stick on glass bubble counter, any descent ones?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Can't help you there. Until a few weeks ago, mine was a Gatorade bottle.


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

Tugg said:


> Can't help you there. Until a few weeks ago, mine was a Gatorade bottle.


We all went that route.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Most inline plastic check valves are functional. JBJ's CO2 bubble counter, the one attached to the regulator, has a built in check valve. What regulator did you end up getting?


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

These are the best cheap reliable check valves I have found, we need the 1/8" for CO2 tubing. I run one of them after the brass check coming off my regulator for an added safety margin.

I also just bought a bunch of Fluval bubble counters for ~$3 a piece. They are really nice and I prefer them to the regulator mounted JBJ style counters. Especially since they will not force water or mineral oil against the regulator check all the time like the JBJ's do. Despite the description on the Fluval though, mine did NOT have internal checks, so you need to get check valves.


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

I got the aquatek mini for paintball set up, I don't think I can connect bubble counter to the regulator. Yeah the check valve in the bubble counter definitely broken, I installed 3 check valves, 2 between regulator and counter and 1 after the counter, It works for now.
The Check valves from the link above US Plastics, they seem solid and the fluval bubble counter, I think I'll try that.


----------

